# Rotterdam - Hull Ferry



## 98642 (Apr 13, 2006)

Has anyone taken their m/ on the Rotterdam / Hull ferry ? Any tips ? Caveats ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*North Sea Ferries*

Hi

Shop around for the best deals. Do a search on the net for travel agents in Hull - some of them can offer better deals.

Pay a few pounds extra and get a window cabin - not so much for the view but you will have neighbours on only "one side". Due to the (excellent) entertainment on board, people do come staggering about at midnight etc

If you want to eat on the Ferry - prebook your meals - cheaper that way. 
My own opinion - dinner is good - breakfast was not to the same standard.

Rapide561


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree with Rapide, don't forget to try the CC or C&CC if you are a member.

There is a snack bar where you can get a bite a breakfast time without getting the full breakfast - this suited us best and then we stopped after a couple of hours on the road.

I think its a super way to get to the continent if you live North. You get a good meal on the boat, a good nights sleep, up quite early to get off about 8 to 8.30, and you are very quickly on the dutch and german motorway system. Great for going east, or south towards Austria or Bavaria. We have used it lots of times.

It does cost a little more compared to driving to the south, but I think its worth it.

One tip - make a note of the dock number (called "havens" I think) where you dock at the europoort, because all the road signs direct you to these coming back. One year because of road works we were re-directed onto another route, and hadn't made a note of this, and got lost (along with a few hundred other british drivers!)

JeffO


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scotland - Continent*

Hi again

Have a look at www.superfast.com - but I suggest you phone and talk about pricing.

Edinburgh - Zeebrugge - saves masses on driving.

This route was discussed recently on the forum.

I would suggest a mid week crossing - the prices are much keener.

Rapide561


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've took the motorhome to Cleethorpes sea fornt and watched the Hull - Rotterdam ferry sail out the Humber, does that help?? Probebly not. Sorry.


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Rather than book in the main carvery, which is a bit of a cattle market, book in the a la carte restaurant (when we went, they even heated up the kids food and presented it just like our own dinners, the carvery wouldn't do that which meant we would have payed for the kids as well, so that actually made the a la carte restaurant cheaper for the 4 of us): Slightly more expensive but good service, worth it on at least one crossing, though I don't recommend breakfast which is actually better in the carvery. You can economise on breakfast by eating a croissant in the Continental Cafe, if you can stand the queues!

I've taken this boat quite a few times now over the last 15 years but despite it being a big modern ferry now, I don't like it and as Rapide says it sometimes does get rowdy on board. But, it is convenient.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

We booked through cc and it seemed a good price.
How many in party? We upgraded to the best room which was cheaper than two seperate rooms.

Steve.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

used this connection 4 times already with the m/h. So far we have been always very satisfied. 

Regarding food on board: On our first trip we booked the buffet at the reception desk. Was no problem to get seats without pre-booking, but I would not too much count on that. As my daughter, though (or because of?) being an adolescent teen-age girl, often develops a huge appetite (especially on vacation and even more especially if there is Indian food available), it would be a certain financial risk to eat a-la-carte, so we always go for the buffet as this is all-you-can-eat. :wink: 
The food quality is not breathtaking, but absolutely OK. Only issue is that the (completely Asian) staff in the buffet is not always very good at English. 

Cabins: Cabin booking is compulsory, there are no pullman-seats or anything like that. However, other than in older ferries, there are no "economy" cabins anymore below the car deck (and the water line). I have never found any difference between "Standard" and "Premier" cabins, except for the price. The "Club" cabins are however much more spacious and have breakfast and minibar included in the price. 
Be aware: Due to the sophisticated pricing structure it can happen that a "Club" cabin booking comes at almost the same price as a Standard or Premier plus breakfast. I had it once that the difference was only 2€ (in words: Two Euro!), so we travelled in style...

On-board entertainment: Can't really tell you as we normally do not make use of that. Having dinner, then watching the departure and then having a good night's sleep is usually enough of entertainment for us.

Check-In: It is absolutely no problem if you arrive a long time before departure. You can already get on board and occupy your cabin. And the restaurants open at 18:00.

Getting there: In Kingston-upon-Hull the ferry port is very close to the city centre, so no issue. In Rotterdam you have to consider that the port is about half-an-hour's motorway driving away from the city, and that there are sometimes traffic jams. So better be early. Follow signs to "Europoort" or "Haven 5805".

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Boff said:


> It is absolutely no problem if you arrive a long time before departure. You can already get on board and occupy your cabin. And the restaurants open at 18:00.


My experience is a bit hit and miss on this: The last two times I have not got on early but waited a long time after the cars were already loaded. The very last time I actually walked through the barrier and down the ramp onto the ship and hammered on the door where the loading staff where and then we got on.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've been using NSF/P&O ferries for the best part of 20 years as I only live 15 miles from the port.

We always aimed for the Dutch crewed boat rather than the English one as the food and service was a lot better. 

Be very careful how much you drink overnight because on one trip all the drivers coming off the ship were breathalysed by the Dutch police.

They caught many drivers including some coach drivers.

Don


----------

